# Playlinda 15 January



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

A friend and I went down that way yesterday. He had never been there and was anxious to see/fish the area. We left Palm Coast at 1000 -- we were "gentleman fishing". The ride down, plus a stop at Action Tackle for some live shrimp, took us an hour and 45 minutes to reach lot one. 

Due to the nip in the air and a fresh 12-15 kt. breeze from the NNW, there were not many other fishermen; maybe 6 at lot #1 and another 10 that I could see up around lot #2. I glassed 'em all to see if I could get some locating data. Two guys with several long spinners each had the look, and sure enough one slid a Pompano up on the beach. There was all the room in the world to the south of them; about 500 yards down the beach. At thirty minutes before the top of the tide the surf looked fishy -- nice clear green, with a moderate chop. The area we had decided to fish had a nice look to it. Excited we headed back to the truck to get our gear. Since we took Oscar's truck I didn't load my cart. We were hoofing and carrying. Three rods and spikes each plus a small cooler and a paint bucket and we were headed down the beach. 

As we approached the two guys with their long spinners I could see two five gallon buckets by the first; each with a dozen or more Pompano tails sticking up. I asked if they were having any luck, and he just grunted. Obviously a commerical fishermen, I guess he didn't want me to know this was a good spot. Anyhow, I noted he was wearing the nail apron that usually says using sandfleas for bait. I didn't ask that question as he was doing his best to ignore us. As we approached the second guy, he too had a bucket load of fish, plus a big cooler. He conveniently stepped down the beach to examine some imaginary weed on his line and to avoid contact with us. Wouldn't want to share any info with a couple of "Reckies". 

We trudged on by and set up Oscar to the south of the second guy; just far enough so as not to annoy anyone with a "crowding" concern, but near enough so as not to tempt the next guy to try and fit in. I set up to the south of Oscar, far enough away not to get fouled by his southernmost rod if the current / wind was setting the rigs downsea. I liked my spot. I could see some nice form to the surf. I set up my first AFAW Surf rod & 525 and punched a 4.5 ounce sputnick weighted double dropper into the wind. It landed about 75 yards away -- middle of the slough. Not wishing to waste time cutting up fresh shrimp, both hooks were baited with salted clam. As I was taking the second AFAW Surf rod out of its rod sock, I looked up to see the first rod doing the dance. Not bad, first line in at 1200 and first Pompano on the beach not later than 1205. I put it back out and rigged up the second rod 15 paces to the south of the first. Same setup; double dropper with different color beads and a 5 ounce pyramid instead of a sputnick -- again with salted clam on both hooks. I started setting up the third setup, a 12' Shimano Technium carp spinning rod with a Daiwa Capricorn 4500. As I was doing that, the first rod started dancing again. Another slab-sided Pompano. About that time Oscar started haulin 'em on the sand.

After an hour the bite apparently was slowing down as the commerical guys to the north were not outfishing us. We all left about the same time. Oscar and I had our limits and were off the beach at 1500. We also had four nice-sized Whiting. All my fish were caught on salted clam. All I caught on the fresh shrimp were Bluefish. 

We'd go back.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

You're a novelist there Jeff and a pretty good fisherman too! Great job!:fishing:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Good report Sealevel..glad you got some good ones.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Keep a space on your dance card Rafters:fishing: you got my attention

Tom.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice report Jeff.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Sea Level,

Good report and congratulation on your catch. It's worth a long drive, isn't it?.

Those commercial guys - I tried to talk to them ONCE, and never try again, hope you know what I mean.

For those of you want to get some pomps, you better hurry because after next several cold fronts to the Cape, they all will move to navy port to hide from the cold water. Believe me, that's what happened last year.

By the way, where are the pics?


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

By the way, where are the pics?[/QUOTE]

Sorry,no pics -- camera reserved for grand daughters.

Come on over Tom!!


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I shared similar experience when I tried to talk to a commercial guy at Lot 2. I don't see that they are fishing for fun. The last thing they want is someone else fishing in the area they think they own. 
I have also driven long distance from Orlando to Playalinda. Even though my trips have not been very productive in terms of catching Pomp as I used to fish on the pier most of times. But I still think it is fun enough to be out there at the beach, even just watching the others catching fish. I am learning how to read the surf. Sea Level, would you mind to share with us newbies about what form you are looking for besides finding the pocket of clear water?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

myuo8o2 said:


> I shared similar experience when I tried to talk to a commercial guy at Lot 2. I don't see that they are fishing for fun. The last thing they want is someone else fishing in the area they think they own.
> I have also driven long distance from Orlando to Playalinda. Even though my trips have not been very productive in terms of catching Pomp as I used to fish on the pier most of times. But I still think it is fun enough to be out there at the beach, even just watching the others catching fish. I am learning how to read the surf. Sea Level, would you mind to share with us newbies about what form you are looking for besides finding the pocket of clear water?


Attend SEa Level's class. He is conducting surf fishing classes. I'm sure all your questions are covered in the class.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48550
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47381


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow DVO, bright and early!



DVO said:


> Sea Level,
> 
> Good report and congratulation on your catch. It's worth a long drive, isn't it?.
> 
> ...


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

BigedD,
You meant Fri.?. If that is the case, I think it will be a productive day for you, wind, wave, temp.and especially LOW TIDE ...look really good for Fri. I wish I have the time to joint you. Good luck and make sure you leave a report with pictures.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice report sealevel. I wish I could hit Playalinda before they move but my dang house remodel is all consuming. ARG!


----------

